# IQ 110 Temp controler



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Guys, this is the shiznit.. A stoker, digi Q, and the others all cost way too much..
This little controler is 119.00 if ya use the promo code bubba board. 
It will hold the temp within +or- 3 deg. in your Keg, egg, primo, or charbroil cookers... 
http://store.pitmasteriq.com/iq110.html
Its been tested without a dought ta be the most accurate controler by all my buds on the keg forum..
Bubba's at 225 overnight and all morning... great product....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Well its 119.95 without the promo and the code you gave comes up as does not exist.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

That price changed as of today... here is Johns post to us keggers..
Quote from: spoon on December 30, 2010, 01:59:36 pm
Hey guys just talked to John at pitmaster to order my iq and he said that on jan 1 11
the price will be 139.00. So if u want one gettum while they are hotttt.

Hi Guys,
I'm John Kennington with pitmasterIQ.com. This is an unusual opportunity as all other forums I've looked at strictly prohibit manufacturers from posting. Anyway, I'd first like to apologize for the welds breaking on the adapters. I've sent out 2 replacements to those that reported the problem. In the future, the adapter will be a different style and will fit the BSK better. Please confirm: 2-1/2" high?
Per the report, the introductory price goes away Saturday. Worse news: I'm all out of temperature probes. I've had an order placed, but like many things in the electronics business now, the lead times are long. I'm trying to expedite the order, but I may or may not be successful. It may be as long as 4 weeks. If you want to get on the waiting list, place your order with promo code bubbaboard and your price will still be 119.95 even after 1/1/11. I'm trying to run two companies now so I won't be on the board much. Email me if you need me ([email protected]). Thanks for the business!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I see what i did.. I put a space between bubba and board.. make it 1 word....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, the coupon code you entered does not exist. Thats all I get JQ


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Well mabey he hasn't updated the site since it still shows 119.00..
It is new years day... you saw the email....


----------

